# E&O Insurance



## McEngr (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm considering doing side work and was hoping to have a decent insurance policy for E&amp;O. I have a few posibilities for structural clients and was considering the cost. I have found that setting up an LLC is quite inexpensive in Oregon and am now on to the next step. For those of you that have any advice, please give it as I want to consider all the posibilities before they hatch. If you know of typical rates on a monthly basis and where to look, I'm all ears too.

Thanks!


----------



## Fluvial (Dec 11, 2009)

I have my insurance through ACEC (American Council of Engineering Companies). I think their rates are pretty competitive. This year the premium actually DROPPED to 75% of last year's premium!

Annual per-claim limit: $1 million

Annual aggregate limit: $1 million

Deductible: $1 k

Annual premium: $1850.00

ETA: I am not a structural engineer, so that rate may not appy to you McEngr.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Dec 11, 2009)

E&amp;O is different from the typical insurance required for most companies (trip and fall type), We have a standard policy (like Fluval described) and insure single project with E&amp;O when required by the client.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'd like to know if there's a place to actually purchase (or shop) for the insurance. ACEC is a good place to start, I think.


----------

